#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Про демонов и научную картину мира

## Цхултрим Тращи

(Соседней темой навеяло.)
Вот смотрите, есть известная история про то, как Миларепу одолевали демоны, но потом он вспомнил, как получал от Марпы тайное наставление о том, что все демоны — это иллюзии и проявления ума, и демоны от него отстали.
В нашем распоряжении сейчас есть явное наставление психиатрической науки, которое утверждает как раз то самое — что демоны — это иллюзии, которые производит ум (психика). В отличие от Миларепы, который родился и вырос с магическим мышлением, и для которого наставление Марпы было большим открытием, мы все (обобщение, но, во всяком случае, многие) сразу воспитываемся со знанием того, что открыл Марпа Миларепе, и так получилось, что это знание полностью соответствует Дхарме, которую Марпа открыл Миларепе.
И тем не менее, когда мы принимаем Прибежище (опять обобщение), мы от этого знания (по сути — от Дхармы) отказываемся в пользу иллюзорного представления, что демоны реальны, и делаем чод так как если бы демоны существовали на самом деле (кроме редких западных учителей вроде Цхултрим Аллионе, которая акцентирует внимание на том, что демоны — это персонализация наших омрачений и неблагих желаний), по меткому выражению классика, «кроме своей телеги с говном начинаем катить ещё и тибетскую».
Как-то это странно…

----------

Александр Т (09.01.2019), Антончик (29.12.2018), Балдинг (27.12.2018), Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Alex

Вроде все логично. А вот вопрос: кому и зачем мы при таком раскладе подносим гектор?

----------

Anthony (25.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

> И тем не менее, когда мы принимаем Прибежище (опять обобщение), мы от этого знания (по сути — от Дхармы) отказываемся в пользу иллюзорного представления, что демоны реальны...


Вот, честно говоря, не понял как это.Как Вы пришли к этому выводу?

----------


## Иванофф

Это полезная развивающая игра. Играя мы развиваемся. Развившись мы эстественным образом охладеваем к игршке и откидываем её (но не навыки нароботанные в результате этой игры).

----------

Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Aion

См.

 :Cool:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

С одной стороны из буддийский учений о уме напрямую вытекает и перерождения и наличие разных классов нечеловеческих существ.
С другой стороны "дэмоны" по нашему облику и подобию, да ещё в таком ракурсе какой навеял данную тему ..... 

имхо: это как в научной картине мира говорить о том что глисты нами руководят, так что вот глисту секса захотелось, а тому глисту шопинг приспичело совершить,  а этому с нашими соседями поругаться.
глисты оно конечно существуют, но...

----------


## Anthony

> (Соседней темой навеяло.)
> Вот смотрите, есть известная история про то, как Миларепу одолевали демоны, но потом он вспомнил, как получал от Марпы тайное наставление о том, что все демоны — это иллюзии и проявления ума, и демоны от него отстали.


А Вы уверены, что это не богоугодные пересказы?





> В нашем распоряжении сейчас есть явное наставление психиатрической науки, которое утверждает как раз то самое — что демоны — это иллюзии, которые производит ум (психика).


Да пусть она утверждает, что хочет. А про тот же самый ум она утверждает, про который говорят учителя или нет? Мб под словом "ум" все понимают разное?




> В отличие от Миларепы, который родился и вырос с магическим мышлением, и для которого наставление Марпы было большим открытием, мы все (обобщение, но, во всяком случае, многие) сразу воспитываемся со знанием того, что открыл Марпа Миларепе, и так получилось, что это знание полностью соответствует Дхарме, которую Марпа открыл Миларепе.


Нет нас всех. Есть отдельные личности, в т.ч. и колдующие с теми самыми дэмонами. 




> И тем не менее, когда мы принимаем Прибежище (опять обобщение), мы от этого знания (по сути — от Дхармы) отказываемся


Я вот тоже не могу понять, почему Ринпочи гнобят естественные познания и заменяют их своими идеями, чтобы мы потом таки вернулись к тому, что изначальна знали.




> в пользу иллюзорного представления, что демоны реальны, и делаем чод так как если бы демоны существовали на самом деле (кроме редких западных учителей вроде Цхултрим Аллионе, которая акцентирует внимание на том, что демоны — это персонализация наших омрачений и неблагих желаний),


Мне кажется, эта женщина бредит.  Как и многие тибетосы, прочухавшие, что на западной психотерапии можно нихерово (Вы употребили слово говно, я тоже себе позволил излишества))) разгуляться. И демоны есть вполне себе внешние, и голодных духов полное кладбище. И это блин не просто безликий метод, созданный для чего-то. А самые настоящие духи, с самыми настоящими ритуалами\порчами\приворотами\отворотами. Это такое же царство-государство, как и человеческое. И это все работает. Но при этом, у них тот же самый "ум", что и у йогина. Одно другого не исключает жи. 

Какой-то буддизм для полумертвой интеллигенции получается. А кому эти чодпы, интересно, учения раздают в соответствующем разделе садханы? Своим омрачениям? Ну да, всенепременно! 
А те наги, которых посылают исполнять активности лучами своего добра и тормами.... это сугубо извилины разума? 

Да в каждой садхане можно найти ритуал с нечистью, с комментами из разряда: это не нечисть, это печенька\ваши омрачения, вот ее пурбой и тыкайте, и не забывайте, что вы буддист, а буддисты всех любят, так в поп-культуре заведено.




> по меткому выражению классика, «кроме своей телеги с говном начинаем катить ещё и тибетскую».
> Как-то это странно…


В жопу все инородные культурные ценности, когда есть свои. И свои, в плане активностей, работают намного лучше, чем иноземные, во всяком случае у меня. Есть добротная русская магия, которая взаимодействует с теми же классами существ, только в другом антураже. Чем читать тибетскую тарабарщину, которая не находит отклика внутри, лучше открыть Мансура и сделать то, что нужно.... пребывая в природе ума.

----------

Alex (25.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

> _Я нахожу Прибежище во всех милосердных Учителях_
> _И свидетельствую им свое почтение._
> 
> _Через миражи и иллюзии_
> _Вы, вредоносные демоны и демоницы,_
> _Можете создавать эти фантастические ужасы._
> 
> _Вы, жалкие демоны А Ца Ма, голодные духи,_
> _Никогда не причините мне вреда._
> ...



Так, для иллюстрации , одна из песен Миларепы демонам..

----------

Инга Че (12.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (28.12.2018)

----------


## Эндрю

Демоны - иллюзии и проявления ума такие же как и все другие существа люди, боги и т.п.
А считать людей реальными, а демонов иллюзией это как раз и есть современная наука, а не буддийское учение

----------


## Alex

Если кто достиг такого уровня, как Миларепа, тому, разумеется, тема демонов вообще неактуальна. Правда, среди форумчан таких нет.

Повторю свой вопрос: если вредящие духи — всего лишь персонификация негативностей нашего собственного ума, зачем мы подносим гектор?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Демоны - иллюзии и проявления ума такие же как и все другие существа люди, боги и т.п.
> А считать людей реальными, а демонов иллюзией это как раз и есть современная наука, а не буддийское учение


То есть не наука наполовину права (про демонов) и только наполовину неправа (про реальность всего остального), а наука неправа полностью, и правы условные тибетцы, для которых демоны настолько же реальны, насколько и люди?

----------


## Фил

> То есть не наука наполовину права (про демонов) и только наполовину неправа (про реальность всего остального), а наука неправа полностью, и правы условные тибетцы, для которых демоны настолько же реальны, насколько и люди?


Мысли о демонах - реальны.
Но демоны от этого реальными не становятся автоматически.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

И вообще утверждения "все что в уме все реально" оно, скажем так....
Правильнее - "в уме что то происходит".
Только происходит по разному для демона и собеседника напротив.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Если кто достиг такого уровня, как Миларепа, тому, разумеется, тема демонов вообще неактуальна. Правда, среди форумчан таких нет.
> 
> Повторю свой вопрос: если вредящие духи — всего лишь персонификация негативностей нашего собственного ума, зачем мы подносим гектор?


А зачем дети кормят кукол? Может, по той же причине?

----------

Алик (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Мысли о демонах - реальны.
> Но демоны от этого реальными не становятся автоматически.


Реальности нет. Есть только восприятие.

----------

Фил (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (28.12.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> А зачем дети кормят кукол? Может, по той же причине?


Таки нету демонов? И защитников поди тоже?
А вот Намкай Норбу считает иначе. И прям так и говорит, что звездюлей вы можете огрести знатных, если будете неправильно к ним обращаться.

Ну и небольшую рекламу Олегу сделаю, он давеча перевел интересную дхараньку про то как правильно кормить голодных духов
https://www.dharmalib.ru/lib/elibrar...2/w01002121089

На основе подобной сутры, тупые китайцы ажно по пол месяца фестивалят каждый год. И кормят, и кормят этих духов.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Таки нету демонов? И защитников поди тоже?
> А вот Намкай Норбу считает иначе. И прям так и говорит, что звездюлей вы можете огрести, если будете неправильно с ними обращаться.


А куклы есть?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> (Соседней темой навеяло.)
> Вот смотрите, есть известная история про то, как Миларепу одолевали демоны, но потом он вспомнил, как получал от Марпы тайное наставление о том, что все демоны — это иллюзии и проявления ума, и демоны от него отстали.
> В нашем распоряжении сейчас есть явное наставление психиатрической науки, которое утверждает как раз то самое — что демоны — это иллюзии, которые производит ум (психика). В отличие от Миларепы, который родился и вырос с магическим мышлением, и для которого наставление Марпы было большим открытием, мы все (обобщение, но, во всяком случае, многие) сразу воспитываемся со знанием того, что открыл Марпа Миларепе, и так получилось, что это знание полностью соответствует Дхарме, которую Марпа открыл Миларепе.
> И тем не менее, когда мы принимаем Прибежище (опять обобщение), мы от этого знания (по сути — от Дхармы) отказываемся в пользу иллюзорного представления, что демоны реальны, и делаем чод так как если бы демоны существовали на самом деле (кроме редких западных учителей вроде Цхултрим Аллионе, которая акцентирует внимание на том, что демоны — это персонализация наших омрачений и неблагих желаний), по меткому выражению классика, «кроме своей телеги с говном начинаем катить ещё и тибетскую».
> Как-то это странно…


Ну а что если есть и то и то? И демоны и омрачения. Одно другому не мешает. Главное их не путать.

----------

Anthony (26.12.2018), Nirdosh Yogino (26.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> А куклы есть?


Есть

----------


## Alex

> А зачем дети кормят кукол? Может, по той же причине?


Дети кормят кукол (и вообще играют с ними), потому что им нравится процесс игры (детская игра - это вообще такое занятие, в котором важен процесс, а не результат). Взрослые же поощряют игру, потому что в процессе игры дети, сами того не зная, получают навыки общения, которые им впоследствии пригодятся.

Если садхана - это такая сложная игра, вопрос про гектор снимается, но встает гораздо более интересній вопрос: зачем взрослые дяденьки и тетеньки в нее играют? (Впрочем, не могу не согласиться с тем, что многие завсегдатаи дхарма-центров на самом деле увлеченно косплеят средневековых тибетцев и им это по кайфу).

Если же садхана - это не игра, а "по-настоящему", если это сложная психопрактика, призванная определенным образом преобразить ум, то встает другой вопрос: зачем в ней такая куча игрового материала - подношение гектора и картора, установление защитного круга, чеддо, подношение тенма, танец Хаягривы и масса всяких прочих перформансов?

----------

Антончик (29.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Если всё такая уж иллюзия, то почему нельзя напр. два бильярдных шара одновременно поместить в одну точку пространства ?
> Или может у когото такое получается )


Миларепа легко размещал большое в маленьком и обратно. Укрывался в роге яка от грозы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Миларепа легко размещал большое в маленьком и обратно. Укрывался в роге яка от грозы.


Ага, чтоб устранить самомнение Речунгпы.

Но вот можно ли поместить два рога яка, одновременно в одну точку пространства ?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Если всё такая уж иллюзия, то почему нельзя напр. два бильярдных шара одновременно поместить в одну точку пространства ?
> Или может у когото такое получается )


Потому, что время тоже условно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому, что время тоже условно.


Всё всё, вообще всё - условно. Но условно не значит - иллюзорно.
И также это не значит, что всё является предметом конвенциональной истины. Так можно договориться о разных делениях и системах времени, но это никак не затронет течения времени.

----------

Фил (02.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если всё такая уж иллюзия, то почему нельзя напр. два бильярдных шара одновременно поместить в одну точку пространства ?
> Или может у когото такое получается )


Иллюзии у наших буддистов, вот сказали им что мир иллюзия и все поняли что ничего не существует. А то что иллюзорно лишь наше восприятие мира об этом как то забыли

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2019), Шуньшунь (02.01.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Всё всё, вообще всё - условно. Но условно не значит - иллюзорно.
> И также это не значит, что всё является предметом конвенциональной истины. Так можно договориться о разных делениях и системах времени, но это никак не затронет течения времени.


Всё условное и есть иллюзорное по умолчанию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё условное и есть иллюзорное по умолчанию.


Отнють.

Условное значить зависимое от условий, обусловленное.  Причём от разных условий и есть разные виды обусловленности и не всё обусловлено сознанием.
Иллюзия же - обман\ошибка восприятия. И это всегда сопричастно сознанию, сознание есть одним из условий иллюзии.

И вот напр. время не всегда сопричастно сознанию. Так время распада элементов никак не зависит от сознания, хоть и завит от других условий.
Время есть одна из данностей не связанных с сознанием. И если это не так, то попробуйте остановить время распада элементов.

----------

Фил (02.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

А мне вот другое интересно: если чпокаешь какую-то мадемуазель, то получается, что чпокаешь самого себя? Это изврат какой-то... это как аутофелляция. Хотя.... почему как? Это она и есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....Хотя.... почему как? Это она и есть.


Натюрморд  :Smilie: 

Не, ну нет же такого существа, как - пара.
Потоки\пространства ума - разные.

Так напр. - есть семья, есть род, есть человечество и т.д., но нет такого существа - семья, род, человечество и т.д.

----------

Фил (02.01.2019)

----------


## Neroli

> А мне вот другое интересно: если чпокаешь какую-то мадемуазель, то получается, что чпокаешь самого себя? Это изврат какой-то... это как аутофелляция. Хотя.... почему как? Это она и есть.


тсс, люди, не переубеждайте, пусть и дальше так думает))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (03.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2019), Шуньшунь (04.01.2019)

----------


## Алсу

> если чпокаешь какую-то мадемуазель, то получается, что чпокаешь самого себя? Это изврат какой-то...


Здесь не совсем верно (если речь идет о Тантре), если вы будучи мужчиной практикуете женское божество, то вы временно выходите из женского иидама, становитесь её спутником и делаете ей соответствующее подношение, дальше можете возвращаться в сию богиню. Это не шутка, это текст расширенной садханы. Именно так и надо действовать, когда текст (например) краткой садханы предполагает тайное подношение. Если вы женщина в женском йидаме, достаточно визуализации.

----------

Alex (04.01.2019), Anthony (05.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Вот был бы очень благодарен, если бы Вы дали ссылку на раскладку ЧННРа


Постараюсь вспомнить, где я её видел. Пока вспоминаю — вот номер "Журнала тибетологических исследований", целиком посвященный восьми классам. Правда, он на французском. Но вдруг кому пригодится.

ret_02.pdf

----------

Anthony (05.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Здесь не совсем верно (если речь идет о Тантре), если вы будучи мужчиной практикуете женское божество, то вы временно выходите из женского иидама, становитесь её спутником и делаете ей соответствующее подношение, дальше можете возвращаться в сию богиню. Это не шутка, это текст расширенной садханы. Именно так и надо действовать, когда текст (например) краткой садханы предполагает тайное подношение. Если вы женщина в женском йидаме, достаточно визуализации.


Я про другое. Про путаницу относительного и абсолютного. Но за развернутый ответ спасибо.

----------


## Алсу

Ну, на относительном уровне, вы можете, кого угодно принять за богиню (в том числе живую женщину) (это будет вполне тантрически) 
Например, когда ваш партнер/ша реален. То в абсолютном виде партнерша то уже богиня/Йидам.

Четкие вопросы не заданы, моя компетенция очень ограничена тантрой (спрашивайте в итоге?).

----------


## Olle

Нашел свое же перепощенное сообщение на просторах буддизма


> Демонов привлекают массы. Карл Густав Юнг 1945 г. 
> 11 мая 1945 года в Швейцарии вышло уникальное и почти неизвестное интервью с Карлом Густавом Юнгом через четыре дня после капитуляции немецкой армии в Реймсе. Газета Die Weltwoch озаглавила данную статью актуальным и поныне вопросом - «Обретут ли души мир?» 
> 
> На Ваш взгляд, в связи с окончанием войны произойдут ли перемены в сознании европейцев, в частности немцев? 
> 
> К. Г. Юнг: Несомненно. Относительно немцев, то здесь рождается психическая проблема, всю серьезность которой сложно пока оценить, но ее начало можно наблюдать у тех пациентов, которые приходят ко мне на прием. Конечно же психолог не должен делить своих клиентов на нацистов и их противников. Сейчас у меня проходят лечение два противника режима, но анализ их снов дает мне совсем иную, противоположную их убеждениям, картину -эти люди склонны к нацизму. 
> 
> Классическим примером разделения на хороших и плохих немцев является случай с Фон Кюхлером, который руководил вторжением в Польшу в 1939 году и был осужден. На вопрос журналиста о жестокости немцев ответил, что это же не вермахт, а партия. Все участники одновременно и понимали, что происходит и не понимали, но тем не менее, они все причастны к этим ужасным событиям. Специалист, в отличии от политиков, не сомневается в вине немцев и главной задачей лечения является признание пациентом этой вины. Многие из тех «хороших немцев» обращаются ко мне с просьбами о лечении, которые переносят свою вину на гестаповцев и я считаю такие случаи неизлечимыми. Я сразу таким предлагаю анкету с вопросами по типу «ваши мысли о Бухенвальде». Только осознав свою вину, человек может начинать проходить терапию. 
> 
> ...

----------

Aion (09.01.2019), Шуньшунь (06.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

ДЕМОНЫ B ТИБЕТСКОЙ МЕДИЦИНЕ

Третья тантра «Чжуд-ши» содержит пять глав по заболеваниям, вызванным непосредственно духами, и три из них касаются демонов (дон), которые вызывают душевные расстройства. Хотя и по всем 150 главам «Чжуд-ши» разбросано много материала, касающегося душевных болезней, заголовки глав не всегда отражают широкий спектр сведений, в них содержащийся. Но те, с которыми мы здесь имеем дело, посвящены исключительно душевным болезням и злым духам, которые их вызывают.

Эти пять глав по заболеваниям, вызванным духами, которые образуют одну этиологическую группу "дон". Иногда так называют раздел «Чжуд-ши» по психиатрии, поскольку это синоним заболеваний, вызванных невидимыми силами в классическом аюр-ведическом смысле. Главы эти следующие:

Глава 77: Элементальные духи (Жунг-по (бхута - санскр.), дон). Вторгаются в душу, восемнадцати видов, имеют особые отличия.
Глава 78: Демоны сумасшествия (Мйо-жед-кйи-гдон). Вторгаются в душу как само-стоятельно, так и сочетаясь с воздействием яда, трех жизненных сил, эмоций.
Глава 79: Демоны забытья (Джед-бйед-кйи-дон). Это буквально «демоны, приносящие беспамятство».


Глава 80: Демонические управители планет (Заа-йи-гдон). Вызывают эпилепсию.

Глава 81: Демоны змеиного духа (Лу-дон). Вызывают проказу.


Все перечисленные выше демоны, понимаемые как специфические причины различных психических расстройств, называются тибетским словом «дон». Дон обычно переводят как «злой дух», или «демон». Но для большинства современных западных людей, «духи» - выдумки детского ума, воображаемые создания, которые обитают в домах и тому подобное. Слово «демон» также вызывает в воображении образы дьяволических сущностей, тварей мифологических, нереальных. Мы не можем себе представить, что любая серьезная религия, философия или культура - не говоря уже о медицине - может верить во что-то, что мы считаем всего лишь плодом нашего воображения. Так почему же тибетская буддийская психиатрия помещает этих демонов в центре своей системы?

Для тибетцев «демон» - термин символический. Он обозначает широкий спектр сил и эмоций, которые обычно находятся за пределами сознательного контроля и которые препятствуют благополучию и духовному развитию.
Чтобы составить некоторое представление о масштабах сил, которые обозначаются этим термином, следует только рассмотреть знаменитых «четырех демонов», которые встречаются во всей буддийской литературе и представляют собой препятствие на пути к просветлению.



Это: демон агрегатных состояний - хрупкость тела и ума; демон клеш - опустошающая сила дурных эмоций; демон удовольствия—заманчивая ловушка комфорта; демон смерти - тот, кто приходит неминуемо и пресекает эту жизнь, а с ней и возможность духовного роста.

Очевидно, что ни один из них не демон в узком смысле этого слова. Эти «бесы», как и прочие демоны, - либо внутренние факторы, которые оказывают влияние подсознательно, либо внешние, которые почти неотвратимо препятствуют реализации более высоких устремлений.

Эти силы варьируют от едва уловимых, неотъемлемых и неосознанных склонностей до непреодолимых порывов вроде секса, и для практикующего, согласно Патрулу Ринпоче, они могут выглядеть как леность, похоть, дурная компания, дуалистическое мышление, повышенная чувствительность, чрезмерная эмоциональность, привязанность к богатству, сектантство, духовная гордость и склонность к безмятежности.

Ламы часто сравнивают восставание таких негативных сил против практикующего, который пытается очистить свое обыденное сознание, с ситуацией в стране, где люди хотят положительных перемен, а правительство делает все, чтобы не допустить этого. Ясно тогда в психоаналитическом смысле, что эти демоны выступают в роли подсознания, пытающегося воспрепятствовать более высоким устремлениям суперэго.

Демоны, таким образом, - прежде всего психологический феномен, связываемый со множеством душевных и эмоциональных омрачений. Среди всех типов демонов, главным образом, говорят о двух: рожденных от надежды и рожденных от сомнения. А они в свою очередь происходят от изначального неведения, которое хватается за иллюзию постоянного «я». Это хватание за «я», которое Шантидева называет «великим призраком» - причина всего вредного, всего страха и боли в этом мире. Это - центральный вопрос буддизма.

Тем не менее, хотя они и понимаются как психические явления, считается, что некото-рые типы демонов обладают внешним существованием. Но если обычные тибетцы могут живо верить в эти внешние негативные силы как в реальных демонов, то образованные тибетцы, как объясняет Теодор Буранг, относятся к ним как «к ментальным сущностям, являющимся в основном проекциями низшего порядка; или же как к психическим полям энергии естественной, природной, либо порожденной умом».

Более того, в мире голодных духов имеется два класса: собственно голодные духи, ко-торые не причиняют никому вреда и страдают сами; и другие, терзающиеся духи, — потоки сознания, разгуливающие по вселенной в состоянии возбуждения и несчастья, причиняя вред непроизвольно, по привычке. Последние обычно обозначается термином «внешние демоны».
И даже эти так называемые внешние демоны, имеют отношение к душе: они часть взаимодействия между микрокосмом и макрокосмом, и главенствующим здесь является ум, сознание. Например, некоторые типы демонов связывают с природными стихиями. Они, так сказать, «вызываются» при нарушении внутренних стихий в теле - как происходит в случае «стихиальных духов» при шизофрении. Негативные эмоции тревожат внутренние стихии тела и сознания, внутренние стихии беспокоят стихии внешние, что приводит к нападению духов стихий - это выглядит как демоны ветра, града и т.п.

Так считается, что природные катастрофы происходят в ответ на коллективные эмоциональные беспокойства человеческих существ.
Тибетцы чувствуют себя очень комфортно, объединяя этот широкий спектр сил под одним заголовком «демон», хотя современное западное сознание, без сомнения, понимает это с трудом.

Дон—это тоже самое тибетское слово, что употребляется для будущего времени глагола дон, который означает «являться причиной, вызывать появление, принуждать». Это исходное значение этого глагола. С изменением использования он начал значить скорее «вымещать» (т.е. приобрел отицательное значение - Прим. перев). Он также используется со словом «мантра» и означает «произносить магическое заклинание», которое, как мы знаем, означает «излучать изначально присущую вибрацию», для того чтобы вызвать изменение на тонком уровне сознания и бытия.

Так что более подходящим значением существительного «гдон» будет что-то вроде «излучение воздействия». Что касается привидений, демонов и злых духов, то они и понимаются как существа или силы, излучающие негативные воздействия.

Нам придется вернуться к основам буддийской философии, чтобы глубже понять это. Весь мир — в буддийском представлении - непостоянное движущееся проявление вибраций. Мы - это «пучок восприятия», так сказать. Ничто не твердо - ни наши тела, ни «я», ни горы, ни звезды. А поскольку душевные омрачения лежат в основе этих проявлений, и поскольку все существа в этом мире обладают преходящим существованием соответственно своей карме, то есть соответственно ходу вибраций, установленному для самих себя посредством действий тела, речи и ума в бесчисленных жизнях, то миры обусловленного существования населены многими типами существ и сил, не все из которых видимы невооруженным глазом, а некоторые и вовсе лишены телесных форм. Дон, согласно этой внешней интерпретации - это существа или силы, «сгустившиеся» в результате особенно дурных и ядовитых кармических вибраций. Мы можем иметь с ними дурную связь только через собственную психику и её наклонности, выработанные нами же. В этом смысле все они - порождение нашего ума. Однако от одного только интеллектуального понимания этой истины легче не становится, так как мы имеем дело с энергией.

Как бы ни интерпретировали демонов, их воздействие вызывает разнообразную психопатологию. Она возникает только тогда, когда сознание неустойчиво и возбуждено эмоциями до такой степени, что личность не является более функционально целостной. Буранг объясняет это в терминах пяти скандх, психических энергий, которые составляют личность и ментальное существование. Вслед за рассогласованием пяти скандх, говорит он, следует «смещение слоев личности» и «результатом является что-то вроде расщепленности сознания, с которым западный психиатр сталкивается при шизофрении».

Такие смещения есть форма душевного заболевания, которое можно лечить само по себе (чем-то вроде эмоциональной или душевной шокотерапии), но именно это условие смещенных состояний или скандх, является необходимым для захвата составных частей личности извне».

Поскольку демонические силы появляются в основном из негативных состояний ума, различным типам их приписываются различные специфические причины. В тибетской традиции некоторые призраки и злые духи создаются в момент смерти; это призраки в западном смысле слова, т.е духи мертвых. Тибетский буддизм считает, что в тот момент, когда сознание покидает тело, психологическое состояние умирающего влияет на него в наибольшей степени. Если человек по той или иной причине паникует или полон ненависти, страха или сильной привязанности, энергетическая проекция паники или ненависти становится очень плотной, т. е. призраком.

Если умирающий чрезмерно привязан к своему богатству и все его мысли тянутся к нему в момент смерти, тогда часть его сознания, вместо того чтобы устремиться к промежуточным областям, предшествующим новому рождению, привлекается к объекту привязанности и блуждает вокруг, собираясь в астральную призрачную форму, мешая, например, наследникам.

Самоубийства и убийства также считаются очень неблагоприятными видами смерти из-за сильных негативных эмоций привязанностей и паники. Такой импульс отрицательной энергии обычно приводит к формированию чего-то вроде призрака в момент смерти.

В случаях убийства, самоубийства и внезапной смерти, когда сознание не подготавливалось к этому обычными средствами, молитвой и т.п., чаще всего призывается лама для выполнения ритуала, чтобы предотвратить образование призрака или избавиться от него. Продолжительность жизни призрака такого типа ограничивается девятью годами, после чего он рассеивается.

Существуют и другие виды демонов и отрицательных сущностей, те, которые создаются намеренно, например, негативными проекциями колдуна. Человек с развитыми психическими силами, который может управлять космическими силами в себе и во внешнем мире, может создавать в себе энергии, для того чтобы навредить другим существам и свести их с ума, - это «призраки дурного проклятья», описанные в главе 77 «Чжуд-ши».

Напротив, в буддизме психические силы никогда не культивируются ради них самих. Они развиваются сами по себе, по мере продвижения по пути к просветлению и используются как инструменты мудрости и сострадания. Возможность испоlльзования их для причинения вреда другим - одна из причин, почему «ключи» к тантрическим процедурам и психическим силам в религии и медицине тщательно охраняются ламами и держателями линии. Терри Клиффорд 

ДЕМОНЫ НАШЕГО УМА: АЛМАЗ ИСЦЕЛЕНИЯ
https://nandzed.livejournal.com/1223176.html

----------

Шуньшунь (08.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

Е.А. Торчинов 
Махаяна Шраддхотпада шастра



> Если же к этой практике приступит живое существо, лишенное силы благих корней, то ему не избежать искушений и нападений со стороны всевозможных бесов, а также демонов и божеств, почитаемых сторонниками внешних учений. Сидя в созерцании, такой человек может увидеть демонические явления в их ужасной форме, но они могут предстать перед ним и просто в виде мужчин или женщин. 
> 
> Если осознать, что все эти чувственно воспринимаемые образы — всего лишь явления только сознания, то они немедленно исчезнут и не причинят никакого вреда. Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды.





> Иногда эти искусители могут ввести человека в различные состояния, отдаленно напоминающие самадхи, — это те состояния, которых достигают в своей практике адепты внешних учений, а отнюдь не подлинное самадхи. Они могут сделать так, что человек будет непрерывно находиться в состоянии транса день, или два дня, или три дня, а то и целых семь дней. В их власти заставить человека как бы естественным образом ощутить утонченные ароматы и благоухания божественных яств и напитков, наполняющих все его тело и все его сердце блаженством, причем он не будет испытывать ни голода, ни жажды; после же этот несчастный привяжется к этим ощущениям и окажется в полной зависимости от них.


https://danuvius.livejournal.com/623369.html

----------


## Anthony

> Е.А. Торчинов 
> Махаяна Шраддхотпада шастра
> 
> "Если осознать, что все эти чувственно воспринимаемые образы — всего лишь явления только сознания, *то они немедленно исчезнут и не причинят никакого вреда*. Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды."

----------

Olle (07.01.2019), Шуньшунь (08.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

> История Люцифера, история падших ангелов, богов тьмы и прочих демонов ада — это всё один и тот же архетип в психологии личности, отражающий отрицание человеком собственной тёмной стороны, своих аспектов ума, которые он не желает видеть частью себя.
> 
> Ариман — бог тьмы в зороастризме, антагонист Ахуры Мазды, создателя жизни и света.
> 
> Люцифер — падший ангел из иудаизма, отвергнувший свет и собственную природу.
> 
> Мара — демон искушения, не желавший просветления Гаутамы Будды.
> 
> В действительности это просто красивые истории, отражающие сущность человека. Они не противопоставлены творению, они часть творения, дополняющая его. В реальности падших ангелов и богов не было и нет. Люди создают эти истории из своего ума, отвергая собственные тёмные аспекты. Вне человека понятия зла и тёмных сил не существует.

----------

Anthony (10.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> История Люцифера, история падших ангелов, богов тьмы и прочих демонов ада — это всё один и тот же архетип в психологии личности, отражающий отрицание человеком собственной тёмной стороны, своих аспектов ума, которые он не желает видеть частью себя.
> 
> Ариман — бог тьмы в зороастризме, антагонист Ахуры Мазды, создателя жизни и света.
> 
> Люцифер — падший ангел из иудаизма, отвергнувший свет и собственную природу.
> 
> Мара — демон искушения, не желавший просветления Гаутамы Будды.
> 
> В действительности это просто красивые истории, отражающие сущность человека. Они не противопоставлены творению, они часть творения, дополняющая его. В реальности падших ангелов и богов не было и нет. Люди создают эти истории из своего ума, отвергая собственные тёмные аспекты. Вне человека понятия зла и тёмных сил не существует.


Ну если проводить параллели с христианством, а именно с ихними терками между чертями и ангелами, то на эту тему даже буддизм можно натянуть с нашими сурами и асурами. Они тоже в "Царь горы" играть любят. Но это не архетипы в психологии личности, это реально живущие существа (с т.з. Буддизма, да и индуизма наверное).
Но смысл их натягивать на: западную психологию, западное христианство, западное еще-что-то? 

P.S. Да и в христианстве Дьявол - это не архетип, а вполне себе живое существо с амбициями и гонором. А по Вашему Учению получается, что Вы и христианство коверкаете (читай - упрощаете), и буддизм, и даже зороастризм. Какая-то типичная расеянская шизотерика.

----------

Alex (10.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (10.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2019), Шуньшунь (10.01.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Тем более учитывая, что ранее в этой же теме высказывались, что духи и демоны - заблуждение ума.


Это часть ума, а не заблуждения. Но это не значит что они нереальные, так как чтобы подтвердить что они нереальные надо взять что-то за критерий реальности. В буддизме такого критерия по сути и нет. А форум то здесь буддийский, а не психологов.

----------


## Olle

В каком-то жж попадалась статья, вернее выдержки из книги, не могу найти, там описывался демон смерти с его характеристиками и рекомендациями по его устранению. 
Может кому попадалась статья или книга.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы их сами видели, наверно?)))


Ну, допустим, что и где я видел - сугубо моего ума дело.




> Это говорит лишь о том, что у вас т.н магическое мышление, а в психологии вы не разбираетесь. Вера проще чем знание, да.


Господи Иисусе, помилуй нас грешных! Там ведь дальше скобочки были  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Это говорит лишь о том, что у вас т.н магическое мышление, а в психологии вы не разбираетесь. Вера проще чем знание, да.


Мне все равно как меня характеризует кухонная психология, дело не в вере, а в том, что написано в Канонах. И большая часть буддизма - это вера, .... увы и ах, это не наука, это вера и суеверия. 




> Действительно, не смейте осквернять святой Восток своим Западом))). Психология же западная, она ж не подходит для мистического мышления Азии, да?


Не да. 
Дело не в священной Азии, Вам как психологу в первую очередь нужно научиться понимать контекст собеседника и не домысливать своими умными выводами. Мне эта азиатчина ни в одно место не уперлась.





> Говорить об архетипах, ничего о них не зная, и утверждать что все выдуманные мифы реальны - это мудро, да))). Тем более учитывая, что ранее в этой же теме высказывались, что духи и демоны - заблуждение ума.


Эт где я такое высказывал, ткните носом.





> Типично русское отношение к своей стране.


Неужели Вы взяли на себя ответственность быть лицом всей страны?

----------


## Anthony

> А я всегда считал, что это наука о самопознании.


Именно так!




> Да, конечно, большая часть всегда образует религиозную общину и религиозное мышление, полное суеверий и следованию букве закона без вникания в дух. Вот как у вас:


Ну, по поводу "всегда" я не уверен, а относительно буддизма - да. Б*о*льшая часть буддизма опирается на одну и ту же картину мира, в которой присутствуют и боги, и полубоги, и даже Сотона может появиться, если постараться во имя толеrантности. 
Это и в тхераваде так, и в махаяне, и уж тем более в ваджраяне, и даже в дзогчене. Дзенцы разве что могут не согласиться. Но даже дзенцы, и те разные. И полюбасу кто-то из них склонен к "магическому мышлению". Представляете какая орда невежд по миру расползлась, совершенно не вникающая в дух.





> С чего такой странный вывод? Только потому что подметил у вас пренебрежение к стране? Я написал "типично русское отношение", потому что видел это у многих людей, причём именно русских.


Вы опять читаете не тем местом и не понимаете смысла написанного(((




> Означает ли принятие мной идей и общего духа буддизма, что вместе с ними я должен принимать на веру всякие старые нелепицы о богах и демонах?))) Ведь так написано в Канонах, а Каноны врать не будут. Смешно  .


Вы никому ничего не должны. Но накой х*р следовать духу буддизма, не понимая и не принимая его таким какой он есть?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вера проще чем знание, да.


Конечно проще. Потому недалеким проще верить во всякие психологии, чем попрактиковать несколько десятков годиков, а потом уже что-то говорить.

----------


## Olle

Когда наконец-то принял своих внутренних демонов

----------

Кокотик (23.01.2019), Шуньшунь (22.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

Бек Айнабеков (Дмитрий Айнабеков) выложил и объяснил ИСПРАВЛЕННЫЙ варинат Сутры успокоения чёрных скандалов, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО скачайте себе новый вариант по ссылке: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YQL...p-IrJOfaKSc-Ak
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...epa=SEARCH_BOX
https://www.facebook.com/1790936238/...epa=SEARCH_BOX

----------

Anthony (23.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (24.01.2019)

----------


## Александр С

> В нашем распоряжении сейчас есть явное наставление психиатрической науки, которое утверждает как раз то самое — что демоны — это иллюзии, которые производит ум (психика).


Демоны - это не иллюзия, не искаженное восприятие неких вещей, а субъективная реальность для того, кто их видит или слышит. В этом, собственно, вся проблема. И устранение химическим путем интереса к бесовским стреляниям (а заодно и ко всем остальным явлениям в жизни) - весьма сомнительная стратегия ее решения. Психиатр мало чем отличается от экзорциста в деле борьбы с чертями, разве что не рассматривает вопрос о природе демонов, не предлагает специализированных средств для борьбы с ними, располагает более грубым арсеналом средств, и оценивает результаты своей работы, - с точки зрения доказательной медицины, - так же абстрактно, как и любой шаман. Так что, пока предпочитаю доверять тем, у кого опыта больше.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Демоны - это не иллюзия, не искаженное восприятие неких вещей, а субъективная реальность для того, кто их видит или слышит.


Субъективная реальность для того, кто видит и слышит (что-то, чего больше никто не видит и не слышит) — это галлюцинация, или фантазия. Искажённое восприятие вещей — это когнитивная ошибка.
Изобретатели огнестрельного оружия не рассматривали вопрос о природе ци и не предлагали специализированных средств для противостояния ци, но это не помешало их оружию эффективно убивать более опытных в вопросах ци китайских и японских воинов.

----------

Alex (24.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (24.01.2019), Фил (24.01.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Демоны - это не иллюзия, не искаженное восприятие неких вещей, а субъективная реальность для того, кто их видит или слышит. В этом, собственно, вся проблема. И устранение химическим путем интереса к бесовским стреляниям (а заодно и ко всем остальным явлениям в жизни) - весьма сомнительная стратегия ее решения. Психиатр мало чем отличается от экзорциста в деле борьбы с чертями, разве что не рассматривает вопрос о природе демонов, не предлагает специализированных средств для борьбы с ними, располагает более грубым арсеналом средств, и оценивает результаты своей работы, - с точки зрения доказательной медицины, - так же абстрактно, как и любой шаман. Так что, пока предпочитаю доверять тем, у кого опыта больше.


Это так.
Но мне кажется у стандартной медицины экспериментальная база побольше (и опыта у них соответственно побольше)
Клинические исследования, документирование, общая база знаний (всемирная!)

А каждый "китайский" рефлексотерапевт - сам по себе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2019)

----------


## Александр С

> Субъективная реальность для того, кто видит и слышит (что-то, чего больше никто не видит и не слышит) — это галлюцинация, или фантазия. Искажённое восприятие вещей — это когнитивная ошибка.
> Изобретатели огнестрельного оружия не рассматривали вопрос о природе ци и не предлагали специализированных средств для противостояния ци, но это не помешало их оружию эффективно убивать более опытных в вопросах ци китайских и японских воинов.


Продолжая вашу аналогию: современный способ избавления от "демонов" - это как раз использование огнестрельного оружия там, где требуется хирургическое вмешательство. 

Некая критическая масса травматического опыта закукливается настолько, что начинает действовать автономно, постепенно формирует отдельное ядро в общем потоке сознания, и воспринимается "основной" личностью как внешнее воздействие. Личность при этом неизбежно меняется, подстраивается под этот новый дивный мир. Несмотря на то, что сегодня такие явления классифицированы, найдены некоторые биологические корреляты, мы все еще далеки от полного понимания механизма взаимообусловленности. Однако вынуждены что-то делать, и, в конечном итоге, все заканчивается фармакологическим "обстрелом" по площадям. С другой стороны, в традиционном обществе личность и паразитирующий на ней "демон" в каких-то случаях как будто бы наивно отделяются друг от друга, разводятся в стороны. Но при этом человек не остается один на один со своей проблемой: "демон" либо как-то используется для общего блага (если это шаман или оракул), либо ритуально "изгоняется". У нас же изгоняется сам несчастный, запирается в темной комнате с черной кошкой. 

Можно устранить негативное влияние того, что вы осознаете как когнитивное искажение, иллюзию или представление - при помощи трезвости мысли, осведомленности и своевременного распознавания. Но увеличение осознанности в отношении некоторых мрачных фоновых процессов, не всегда помогает. Например, Виктор Кандинский, психиатр, впервые описавший один из видов галлюцинаций, и сам страдавший от них, был вынужден достаточно хладнокровно покончить с собой.

----------

Шуньшунь (27.01.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Продолжая вашу аналогию: современный способ избавления от "демонов" - это как раз использование огнестрельного оружия там, где требуется хирургическое вмешательство. 
> 
> Некая критическая масса травматического опыта закукливается настолько, что начинает действовать автономно, постепенно формирует отдельное ядро в общем потоке сознания, и воспринимается "основной" личностью как внешнее воздействие. Личность при этом неизбежно меняется, подстраивается под этот новый дивный мир. Несмотря на то, что сегодня такие явления классифицированы, найдены некоторые биологические корреляты, мы все еще далеки от полного понимания механизма взаимообусловленности. Однако вынуждены что-то делать, и, в конечном итоге, все заканчивается фармакологическим "обстрелом" по площадям. С другой стороны, в традиционном обществе личность и паразитирующий на ней "демон" в каких-то случаях как будто бы наивно отделяются друг от друга, разводятся в стороны. Но при этом человек не остается один на один со своей проблемой: "демон" либо как-то используется для общего блага (если это шаман или оракул), либо ритуально "изгоняется". У нас же изгоняется сам несчастный, запирается в темной комнате с черной кошкой. 
> 
> Можно устранить негативное влияние того, что вы осознаете как когнитивное искажение, иллюзию или представление - при помощи трезвости мысли, осведомленности и своевременного распознавания. Но увеличение осознанности в отношении некоторых мрачных фоновых процессов, не всегда помогает. Например, Виктор Кандинский, психиатр, впервые описавший один из видов галлюцинаций, и сам страдавший от них, был вынужден достаточно хладнокровно покончить с собой.


Это неправильное использование моей аналогии и неправильная оценка эффективности современной психиатрии и шаманизма. Во-первых, ничего не говорится о психике тех, с кем провели ритуал изгнания духа, на скольких действует, на скольких нет, потому что  просто нет данных, во-вторых, не упомянута статистика, когда современные методы лечения помогли (тут данные есть, и цифры значительные, хоть и далеки от 100%). И к тому же не учитывается влияние веры в демонов на психическое здоровье остальной, здоровой части населения. Условно, может быть, есть большая группа тувинских эвенко-бурят, которые боятся демонов и страдают от этого, и современные представления о том, что верёвка — это верёвка, а не змея, сделали бы их намного счастливее. При этом они совершенно нормальные, к шаману не ходят, и про их страдания никто не знает. А без сравнения представления о том, что шаманы-то эффективнее, потому что они больше знают про демонов, ничем не истиннее представлений о том, что ци лучше защищает от пуль, чем бронежилет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Чет никак не пойму, с чего болезненные развитые фантазии о чертиках, которые возможно и имели начало от вредносных воздействий, а может и не имели, и это просто некие склонности человека, приравниваются к самим вредоносным воздействиям, которые описываются совсем не как глюки, а как непосредственный вред психическому, энергетическому и, в следствии которых, физическому состояниям человека.

----------


## Александр С

Я не сравниваю шаманизм вообще с медициной вообще и их эффективность в широком смысле, а оцениваю разницу во взгляде на феномен контакта с чем-то, что воспринимается как внешнее существо, имеющее доступ к психике. Вера в демонов, как этнокультурное явление, влияет только на интерпретацию опыта - без нее это будут пришельцы, спецслужбы и т.д., а проблема останется.

----------

